# Comment installer Mac OS X Lion sur un PC



## macandpc (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais en fait, avoir tout d'abord deux partitions une pour Windows et une autre pour Mac ! Et ma question est, si je fait une sauvegarde complète de Windows 7 et que par la suite je formate complètement mon ordinateur pour installer Mac os sur une première partition puis par la suite ré installer la sauvegarde de Windows 7 ! 

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, on peut sauvegarder tout le contenu de son ordi sur Windows Seven mais je ne sais pas si la sauvegarde on peut la lancer d'une façon ou d'une autre pour que ça réinstalle Windows 7 avec tout mes fichiers ainsi que les logiciels ?

J'espère avoir été assez clair. Peut-être que je n'ai pas posté le sujet dans la bonne catégorie ?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

ce que tu cherches à faire est donc installer macOs sur un ordi PC, et non l'inverse. Ta demande n'est de ce fait pas du tout au bon endroit car ce que tu veux c'est un Hackintosh 

Une section prévue à cet effet, se trouve ici (clic)

je te suggère également des sites comme ceci ou encore celà (clic)


bonne lecture


----------

